# Two peas in a pod



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few pics of the boys cuddling on their outside spot  We were BBQing and they were trying to be super cute so they'd get some too 


































Mmmmmm are those are steaks Dad :woof:

















We'll smile for steak 















*Thanks for looking*


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol cute pic....the 3rd pic dosia had a sad face lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL they were trying super hard to look sad so I'd give them my food  Nice try but no dice lol.  It cracks me up when Dosia sticks his bottom lip out and does the pouty face


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

last couple pics looks like Dosia got into your crop


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO he always looks like that. I'm starting to wonder about that boy. lol Gettin into the stash when no one's lookin


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love these close ups of Dosia.It makes his color really stand out!He's such a pretty boy!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love seeing pictures of your two!

They are so adorable.:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I love these close ups of Dosia.It makes his color really stand out!He's such a pretty boy!


Thanks girl  Were gunna try and hit a fun show at the end of the month so wish us luck 


brandileigh080 said:


> I love seeing pictures of your two!
> 
> They are so adorable.:woof:


Thanks there a couple of dorks


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

They look like best buddies! lol... Hey Big K, could you PM me?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks  On my way


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

haha the first picture is awesome!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks  Can you tell they really really want that steak  The pouty boy lip cracks me up there so silly.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO he always looks like that. I'm starting to wonder about that boy. lol Gettin into the stash when no one's lookin


Daisy loves the stuff.. cant leave it on the table she'll eat it.. Dre runs from it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a cuddly little pod!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Best friend thats awesome.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely a couple of wolves in sheep's clothing


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Way too cute Krystal  love the pouty lip


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> What a cuddly little pod!


Thanks Holly  the boys send you kisses.


Rudy4747 said:


> Best friend thats awesome.


They really are  They love each other so much.


Saint Francis said:


> Definitely a couple of wolves in sheep's clothing


LOL 


PrairieMoonPits said:


> Way too cute Krystal  love the pouty lip


Thanks  I love that too he does the best sad puppy face ever


----------

